# Albino bristlenose



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Here is a video of a pair of bristlenose fighting over the hole in the wood.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Vbh1ocGCq6Y&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Vbh1ocGCq6Y&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

In one of my growout tanks.


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

Ahhhhh! Attack Of The Plecos!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Oh that is so funny. I am really glad he enjoyed that. You'll have to keep it handy just so he can watch it.


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

thats pretty cool...i wonder how big they are...they look rather large


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

They are 5 inches in the video, not counting the long fin.


----------

